# jungle Python owners please read :)



## Jenk92 (Feb 20, 2016)

Hi everyone just needing opinions on what type of enclosure to get for my jungle I know they like to be up high etc. I would like to see other owners enclosures to give me a rough idea and advice is greatly appreciated! I'm getting it custom made so need ideas  Thanks


----------



## pythoninfinite (Feb 20, 2016)

At the end of the day, they're just another Carpet Python, so the world is you oyster as far as enclosures go...

Jamie


----------

